# Drafting Board



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a plan for a drafting board. Kinda handy for drawing in the shop because it's compact. Pictures are a little distorted but the pdf of the plan makes it pretty clear.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Nice table*

I had a commercial table years ago. Would like to get it back.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

That`s a pretty nice looking drafting table...I have a mechanical arm (universal) I think...anyway, I like the hand drawn plans. I`m OLD SCHOOL. Rick


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Seeing your table brought back some memories.

I have an old drafting table that was made in the 30's. It's been in the corner of the shop for a number of years. I usually have to clear a space so I can sit down and open up my laptop...:smile:

I guess I've not put pencil to paper for 15 years now. I do miss it, maybe I'll get back to drafting again in a few years when I get out of this rat-race I've got myself into. :thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, I miss drafting, too. There's something about making straight, crisp, sharp lines and unfolding a shape on a piece of paper.

Nice table.


----------



## Av8rTx (Mar 10, 2009)

It reminds me of the high school drafting tables we had, the only formal drafting training I had was in the ninth grade but I did enjoy it and sometimes still draw a little, but nothing I would show off or claim any level of expertise in.


----------



## RUSSR (Jan 6, 2010)

TIM,
Brings back old time like when the drill had a cord attached.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> I usually have to clear a space so I can sit down and open up my laptop...:smile:


*chuckle*


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

needs a pencil tray  i also like having storage built in to the table under the desk itself - a convenient place to keep pens, erasers, markers, drafting powder etc is really nice to have. 

i very rarely miss hand drafting, however i'm young enough and my dad worked for HP so i grew up with computers and using CAD / SketchUp / Revit just makes more sense to me... hand rendering on the other hand... that i miss.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

I know this is a very "old thread", but I was wondering if anyone had built one of these drafting tables. I'd love to see some photo's. I'm also thinking about upgrading the design.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

My first drafting table which had a very small top surface area, was a gift. A few years later I expanded the top by three times the original size, plus added aluminum edging for smoother scale, T square movement. Still do board and CAD drawings, but not as often. Suggest putting a vinyl cover on your drawing board surface, as most wood can effect the paper with pin holes and ridges. Be safe.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you got a snapshot of it woodchux?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Sadly, no pictures were taken, and that drafting table is long gone. Be safe.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Drafting table was one of my first projects. 
Hastily thrown together and somewhat effective :-D


----------

